# Trivia 9/7



## luckytrim (Sep 7, 2019)

trivia 9/7
DID YOU KNOW...
Nearly 400 Southern Baptist leaders, from youth pastors to top  ministers,
have pleaded guilty or were convicted of sex crimes against  more than 700
victims since 1998.


1. How many 'friends' were there in the TV series  'Friends'?
2. E. Remington & Sons was founded in 1816 as a firearms  manufacturer but it
also later gained fame for what product?
3. Hall-of-Famer Dan Marino won how many Super Bowls  ?
  a. - 0
  b. - 1
  c. - 2
  d. - 3
4. What instruments make up a string quartet?
5. Who were the three Astronauts who died in a launch-Pad fire  during 
training ?
6. Who composed the 'Unfinished Symphony'?
  a. - Schubert
  b. - Handel
  c. - Liszt
  d. - Dvorak
7. There are only three types of snakes that are native to the  United 
Kingdom; the Smooth Snake, the Grass Snake, and the only  venomous one, the 
........... what ?
8. Who was the first POTUS to live in the White  House?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The highest tsunami on record had a run-up height of 1,720  feet !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 6
2. Typewriters
3. - a
4. - 2 Violins, Viola and Cello
5. Roger Chaffee, Gus Grissom, and Ed White
6. - a
7. the Adder
8. John Adams

TRUTH !!

On the night of July 9, 1958, an earthquake along the  Fairweather Fault in
the Alaska Panhandle loosened about 40 million cubic yards  (30.6 million
cubic meters) of rock high above the northeastern shore of  Lituya Bay. This
mass of rock plunged from an altitude of approximately 3000  feet (914
meters) down into the waters of Gilbert Inlet.  The  impact
force of the rock-fall generated a local tsunami that crashed  against the
southwest shoreline of Gilbert Inlet.

The wave hit with such power that it swept completely over the  spur of land
that separates Gilbert Inlet from the main body of Lituya Bay.  The wave then
continued down the entire length of Lituya Bay, over La  Chaussee Spit and
into the Gulf of Alaska. The force of the wave removed all  trees and
vegetation from elevations as high as 1720 feet (524 meters)  above sea
level. Millions of trees were uprooted and swept away by the  wave. This is
the highest wave that has ever been known.


----------

